

My Steve Jobs lunchbox, circa 1988 - crikli
http://imgur.com/srb63

======
crikli
Steve was my idol as a child of the seventies growing up in the '80s. I was so
angry at Apple after they got rid of Jobs that I vowed to never buy another
product from them. And of course I dreamed of being able to have a NeXT.

So I occupied my lunchbox in protest. Along with a list of my dream cars.

Thank you, Steve, for helping to make being a computer obsessed dork socially
acceptable.

